# [GTX 285/295] Wasserkühler von Aquacomputer ab 31.1.09 bei Aquatuning lieferbar



## der8auer (27. Januar 2009)

*[GTX 285/295] Wasserkühler von Aquacomputer ab 31.1.09 bei Aquatuning lieferbar*

Der GTX295 Kühler von Aquacomputer ist für 128,90€ bei Aquatuning ab dem 31.1.09 verfügbar.

Quelle


----------



## McZonk (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: [GTX 295] Wasserkühler von Aquacomputer ab 31.1.09 bei Aquatuning lieferbar*

gleiches gilt für die GTX285:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquagraFX 285GTX (G200b) G1/4" 12213


----------



## der8auer (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: [GTX 295] Wasserkühler von Aquacomputer ab 31.1.09 bei Aquatuning lieferbar*

Okay ergänze es im News Titel 

Thx


----------



## johnnyGT (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: [GTX 285/295] Wasserkühler von Aquacomputer ab 31.1.09 bei Aquatuning lieferbar*



der8auer schrieb:


> Der GTX295 Kühler von Aquacomputer ist für 128,90€ bei Aquatuning ab dem 31.1.09 verfügbar.
> 
> Quelle


3 Anschlüsse!-Wie soll das gehen?


----------



## der8auer (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: [GTX 285/295] Wasserkühler von Aquacomputer ab 31.1.09 bei Aquatuning lieferbar*

Dadurch kannst du zwischen verschiedenen "Kühlvarianten" auswählen. Einen musst du natürlich schließen aber je nach dem welche du Wählst kannst du zwischen hohem Durchfluss und besserer Kühlleistung wählen.


----------



## push@max (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: [GTX 285/295] Wasserkühler von Aquacomputer ab 31.1.09 bei Aquatuning lieferbar*

Wie kann man den Preis einordnen? Ist der hoch, angemessen?


----------



## der8auer (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: [GTX 285/295] Wasserkühler von Aquacomputer ab 31.1.09 bei Aquatuning lieferbar*

Der GTX295 Kühler geht wenn man bedenkt, dass im Prinzip 2 Karten gekühlt werden. Den GTX285 Kühler finde ich dagegen etwas teuer. Sollte man eventuell noch auf die Produkte von Watercool/EK-Waterblocks warten.


----------

